# SoCal (Huntington Beach)



## Josh220 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey,
Does anyone know any good locations to shoot near Huntington Beach/Orange County? I'd like to get out without having to go too far. 

Anyone wanting to meet up in this area, just let me know!


----------



## Hock (Jun 3, 2009)

one of the many beach's always give pretty good pics


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hock said:


> one of the many beach's always give pretty good pics



Yeah, sometimes, but the beaches here aren't anything great.


----------



## Hock (Jun 4, 2009)

hmm... i kind of like long beach, w/ all boats, or no boats if you stay just off of ocean blvd.  

Ive also been out to silverado canyons.  It gets nicer as you get farther in from the parking lot.


----------

